# Kann ich mit einem html-Dokument die Dateien aus einem Verzeichnis auflisten bzw erreichbar machen? (Update)



## Jimini_Grillwurst (27. Juni 2005)

Tach,
kann ich z.b. mit einer index.html automatisch eine Übersicht über die Dateien aus dem jeweiligen Verzeichnis erstellen, so dass diese dann nicht über das Verzeichnis, sondern über die html-Datei erreichbar sind? Wenn ja, wie?

MfG Jimini


----------



## ich98 (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kann ich mit einem html-Dokument die Dateien aus einem Verzeichnis auflisten bzw erreichbar machen?*



			
				Jimini_Grillwurst am 27.06.2005 20:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Tach,
> kann ich z.b. mit einer index.html automatisch eine Übersicht über die Dateien aus dem jeweiligen Verzeichnis erstellen, so dass diese dann nicht über das Verzeichnis, sondern über die html-Datei erreichbar sind? Wenn ja, wie?
> 
> MfG Jimini



du meinst, du hast z.B. eine Datei auf deinem Server und willst diese dann über die html Datei anzeigen lassen und downloadbar machen, richtig?

So: <a style="xyl" href="Datei">:ownload::</a>


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kann ich mit einem html-Dokument die Dateien aus einem Verzeichnis auflisten bzw erreichbar machen?*



			
				ich98 am 27.06.2005 20:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Jimini_Grillwurst am 27.06.2005 20:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja, ich will, dass die Page quasi alle Dateien auflistet, die in dem Verzeichnis sind, und zwar automatisch. Von Hand wäre das viel zu umständlich, weil ich ja dann für jede Datei sowas in die Page setzen müsste.
Ich habe halt auf meinem Webspace eine index.html, und will nun für mich eine html-Datei mit einer automatisch generierten Übersicht über die auf dem Space vorhandenen Dateien haben. Falls jemand eine andere Lösung weiß, nur her damit *g*

MfG Jimini


----------



## ich98 (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kann ich mit einem html-Dokument die Dateien aus einem Verzeichnis auflisten bzw erreichbar machen?*



			
				Jimini_Grillwurst am 27.06.2005 21:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, ich will, dass die Page quasi alle Dateien auflistet, die in dem Verzeichnis sind, und zwar automatisch. Von Hand wäre das viel zu umständlich, weil ich ja dann für jede Datei sowas in die Page setzen müsste.
> Ich habe halt auf meinem Webspace eine index.html, und will nun für mich eine html-Datei mit einer automatisch generierten Übersicht über die auf dem Space vorhandenen Dateien haben. Falls jemand eine andere Lösung weiß, nur her damit *g*
> 
> MfG Jimini



daas glaube ich geh nur mit php


----------



## LordMephisto (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kann ich mit einem html-Dokument die Dateien aus einem Verzeichnis auflisten bzw erreichbar machen?*



			
				Jimini_Grillwurst am 27.06.2005 21:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, ich will, dass die Page quasi alle Dateien auflistet, die in dem Verzeichnis sind, und zwar automatisch. Von Hand wäre das viel zu umständlich, weil ich ja dann für jede Datei sowas in die Page setzen müsste.
> Ich habe halt auf meinem Webspace eine index.html, und will nun für mich eine html-Datei mit einer automatisch generierten Übersicht über die auf dem Space vorhandenen Dateien haben. Falls jemand eine andere Lösung weiß, nur her damit *g*
> 
> MfG Jimini


Ich weiß nicht ob ich dich richtig verstehe, aber lösch mal die index.html und greif dann auf deine Seite zu. Vielleicht meinst du das ja so^^


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kann ich mit einem html-Dokument die Dateien aus einem Verzeichnis auflisten bzw erreichbar machen?*



			
				LordMephisto am 27.06.2005 21:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Jimini_Grillwurst am 27.06.2005 21:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nee nee, die Datei ist ja von mir gewollt. Ich will halt nur erreichen, dass keiner meinen Webspace durchwühlen, ich aber trotzdem komfortabel die Dateien erreichen und verlinken kann.

MfG Jimini


----------



## LordMephisto (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kann ich mit einem html-Dokument die Dateien aus einem Verzeichnis auflisten bzw erreichbar machen?*



			
				Jimini_Grillwurst am 27.06.2005 21:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Nee nee, die Datei ist ja von mir gewollt. Ich will halt nur erreichen, dass keiner meinen Webspace durchwühlen, ich aber trotzdem komfortabel die Dateien erreichen und verlinken kann.
> 
> MfG Jimini


Aso, dass geht imo nur mit PHP, wovon ich aber null Ahnung habe, sry.
Du könntest mal marky68 fragen, der kennt sich ja gut aus, oder ZAM   
Vielleicht läßt sich das ja auch mit vorgefertigtem Zeug erledigen, PHPKit etc.


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kann ich mit einem html-Dokument die Dateien aus einem Verzeichnis auflisten bzw erreichbar machen?*



			
				LordMephisto am 27.06.2005 21:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Jimini_Grillwurst am 27.06.2005 21:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Puh, hm nee, dann wär mir das zu viel Umstand. Ich dachte da gäbs ne Lösung, die ich innerhalb von 5 Minuten herbeizaubern kann, aber so viel Umstand ists mir dann doch nicht wert.

MfG Jimini


----------



## skicu (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kann ich mit einem html-Dokument die Dateien aus einem Verzeichnis auflisten bzw erreichbar machen?*



			
				Jimini_Grillwurst am 27.06.2005 21:24 schrieb:
			
		

> LordMephisto am 27.06.2005 21:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So viel Umstand ist das auch nicht.
Kommt immer auf den Webspace an.

Evtl. kannst du per .htaccess Datei gezielt Ordner anzeigen lassen oder nicht anzeigen lassen (dieser tolle 403er Fehler  ).

Eigentlich reichts, wenn du eine Datei mit der Zeile erstellst:


> Options +Indexes


die in .htaccess umbenennst und in das Verzeichnis hochlädst.

In Verzeichnissen, die nicht jeder sehen soll, nimmst du eine Datei mit der Zeile:


> Options -Indexes



Hier gibts weiterführende Infos


----------



## marky68 (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kann ich mit einem html-Dokument die Dateien aus einem Verzeichnis auflisten bzw erreichbar machen?*



			
				LordMephisto am 27.06.2005 21:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Du könntest mal marky68 fragen, der kennt sich ja gut aus, oder ZAM



danke fuer die blumen 

ansonsten siehe skicu, oder:


> <?php
> $dir = "/path/to/dir/"; // ordner - beim aktuellen einfach ./
> $filter = array("mp3"); // filter oder antifilter fuer dateiendungen
> $handle = opendir($dir);
> ...



rasch hingekritzelt 

edit: allerdings nicht rekursiv und es erfasst auch keine (unter-)ordner


----------



## forestspyer (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kann ich mit einem html-Dokument die Dateien aus einem Verzeichnis auflisten bzw erreichbar machen?*

Gibt auch viele fertig Directory Listening Scripte zum kostenlosen Download im Web.


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kann ich mit einem html-Dokument die Dateien aus einem Verzeichnis auflisten bzw erreichbar machen?*



			
				skicu am 28.06.2005 08:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Jimini_Grillwurst am 27.06.2005 21:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe das jetzt noch nicht ausprobiert, hab mir aber mal den Text durchgelesen.
Wie kann ich denn die Verzeichnisse sehen, die nicht jeder sehen soll?

@marky68: schonmal vielen Dank, allerdings hab ich da auch Unterordner, einfach weil ich ein Ordnungsfanatiker bin *g*

MfG Jimini


----------



## skicu (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kann ich mit einem html-Dokument die Dateien aus einem Verzeichnis auflisten bzw erreichbar machen?*



			
				Jimini_Grillwurst am 28.06.2005 16:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe das jetzt noch nicht ausprobiert, hab mir aber mal den Text durchgelesen.
> Wie kann ich denn die Verzeichnisse sehen, die nicht jeder sehen soll?


Dazu fällt mir jetzt nur ein.. Hä?

Du sollst die Datei in den jeweiligen Ordner reinsetzen (etwa per FTP Client) - und je nach minus oder plus wird dann beim aufrufen des Ordners im Browser (zB http://skicu.net/wow/ ) eben die Dateien oder nur eine Fehlermeldung "403 Unauthorized..." angezeigt. :o

Ganz simpel eigentlich.


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kann ich mit einem html-Dokument die Dateien aus einem Verzeichnis auflisten bzw erreichbar machen?*



			
				skicu am 28.06.2005 16:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Jimini_Grillwurst am 28.06.2005 16:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry, ich bin irre platt von der Arbeit, daher meine umständliche Ausdrucksweise *g*
Wenn ich den Zugriff auf einen Ordner damit "sperre", dann kann ich ja auch nicht darauf zugreifen, oder? Aber genau das will ich ja nicht, sondern ich will es folgendermaßen haben:
- ich hab meinen Webspace
- darauf sind diverse Unterordner und viele Dateien
- ich will, dass nur ich die Verzeichnisse durchstöbern kann, und andere nur auf Dateien, zu denen ich ihnen den Link gebe
- da ich öfters Dateien ändere oder tausche etc, will ich nicht für jede Datei einzeln Rechte vergeben

MfG Jimini


----------



## marky68 (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kann ich mit einem html-Dokument die Dateien aus einem Verzeichnis auflisten bzw erreichbar machen?*

so. am besten machst du eine kombination aus skicu's und meinem vorschlag:
-du deaktivierst das indexing in den datenordnern
-du erstellst einen neuen ordner mit dem skript von mir (siehe aktualisierte version unten)
-du verlinkst die dateien einfach beliebig


neue version des skripts (rekursiv geht das jetzt auch):


> <?php
> $dir = "./"; // ordner - beim aktuellen einfach ./ (mit slash am ende)
> $filter = array(".mp3"); // filter oder antifilter fuer dateiendungen (mit punkt am anfang)
> 
> ...


----------



## soulsaver (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kann ich mit einem html-Dokument die Dateien aus einem Verzeichnis auflisten bzw erreichbar machen?*

wieso wird nicht einfach das indexing deaktiviert und du gibst den leuten den kompletten link zu der datei die sie bekommen sollen anstatt nur bestimmte bereiche zu öffnen und die leute dann selbst suchen zu lassen ?


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kann ich mit einem html-Dokument die Dateien aus einem Verzeichnis auflisten bzw erreichbar machen?*



			
				soulsaver am 28.06.2005 18:41 schrieb:
			
		

> wieso wird nicht einfach das indexing deaktiviert und du gibst den leuten den kompletten link zu der datei die sie bekommen sollen anstatt nur bestimmte bereiche zu öffnen und die leute dann selbst suchen zu lassen ?



Weil ich keine Lust habe, ellenlange Dateinamen zu tippen, sondern einfach den Link kopieren will. Oder missverstehe ich dich hier?

@ marky68: uff, vielen Dank, ich werd das evtl heute abend noch ausprobieren.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kann ich mit einem html-Dokument die Dateien aus einem Verzeichnis auflisten bzw erreichbar machen?*

Ich hab das mit der .htaccess jetzt mal ausprobiert, allerdings gab es Serverfehler - demnach scheint Arcor das wohl nicht zu unterstützen, oder?

MfG Jimini


----------



## soulsaver (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kann ich mit einem html-Dokument die Dateien aus einem Verzeichnis auflisten bzw erreichbar machen?*



			
				Jimini_Grillwurst am 28.06.2005 18:45 schrieb:
			
		

> soulsaver am 28.06.2005 18:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol einer der gaaaanz faulen Sorte,  ja dann musst du wohl ein script verwenden was auf arcor nicht läuft. DIe unterstützen kein PHP, musste wohl zu funpic wechseln und wenn du das in Kombi mit Zams downloadklasse benutzt hast du wirklich weniger Mühe als mal eben das home.arcor.de/name/datei.endung  zu schreiben.

(ab hier ohne Ironie !)
Nun mir solls recht sein, sehe nur kurzfristig den größeren Aufwand mit PHP, aber da du sagst dass du öfters was änderst etc. Da bietet sich der einmalige Aufwand mit PHP schon an (Serverwechsel,Scriptimpletierung, etc.).


----------



## forestspyer (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kann ich mit einem html-Dokument die Dateien aus einem Verzeichnis auflisten bzw erreichbar machen?*



			
				Jimini_Grillwurst am 27.06.2005 20:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Tach,
> kann ich z.b. mit einer index.html automatisch eine Übersicht über die Dateien aus dem jeweiligen Verzeichnis erstellen, so dass diese dann nicht über das Verzeichnis, sondern über die html-Datei erreichbar sind? Wenn ja, wie?
> 
> MfG Jimini



Das ganze funktioniert nicht mit HTML, sondern mit PHP, falls du das gleiche meinst wie ich (habe das Script mal zum Testen installiert):

http://www.blobbs.de/gfx/index.php

Das Script dazu:

http://evoluted.net/files/directorylisting.zip


----------



## marky68 (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kann ich mit einem html-Dokument die Dateien aus einem Verzeichnis auflisten bzw erreichbar machen?*



			
				Jimini_Grillwurst am 28.06.2005 22:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab das mit der .htaccess jetzt mal ausprobiert, allerdings gab es Serverfehler - demnach scheint Arcor das wohl nicht zu unterstützen, oder?
> 
> MfG Jimini



also .htaccess funktioniert prinzipiell schon, siehe:
http://www.arcor.de/hilfe/neu/index.php?sid=&aktion=anzeigen&rubrik=006008&id=226&faq=0

poste mal deine htaccess, weiss jetzt aber nicht ob man in der apache config auch einzelne htaccess "befehle" deaktivieren kann (hab das nicht so genau im kopf  )
ansonsten erstellst du in den datenordnern einfach eine leere index.html (die wird naemlich im gegensatz zum directory listing bevorzugt)


----------



## marky68 (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kann ich mit einem html-Dokument die Dateien aus einem Verzeichnis auflisten bzw erreichbar machen?*

edit: doppelpost, aber ergaenzung noch:

@soulsaver nun tu mal nicht so, als ob das ein grosser aufwand waere. so ein skript ist in 5 minuten geschrieben


----------



## forestspyer (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kann ich mit einem html-Dokument die Dateien aus einem Verzeichnis auflisten bzw erreichbar machen?*



			
				marky68 am 29.06.2005 14:09 schrieb:
			
		

> poste mal deine htaccess, weiss jetzt aber nicht ob man in der apache config auch einzelne htaccess "befehle" deaktivieren kann (hab das nicht so genau im kopf  )
> ansonsten erstellst du in den datenordnern einfach eine leere index.html (die wird naemlich im gegensatz zum directory listing bevorzugt)



Die meisten Webspaceanbieter schränken aber die .htaccess Möglichkeiten für ihre Kunden ein. Directory Listening funktioniert bei jedem phpfähigen Webspace.


----------



## marky68 (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kann ich mit einem html-Dokument die Dateien aus einem Verzeichnis auflisten bzw erreichbar machen?*



			
				forestspyer am 29.06.2005 14:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Die meisten Webspaceanbieter schränken aber die .htaccess Möglichkeiten für ihre Kunden ein. Directory Listening funktioniert bei jedem phpfähigen Webspace.



es geht darum, das automatische apache-directory index fuer einzelne ordner zu deaktivieren.


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kann ich mit einem html-Dokument die Dateien aus einem Verzeichnis auflisten bzw erreichbar machen?*



			
				marky68 am 29.06.2005 14:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Jimini_Grillwurst am 28.06.2005 22:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habs jetzt noch mal nach der Anleitung von Arcor probiert.

Meine .htaccess:
AuthUserFile http://home.arcor.de/jiminigrillwurst/Data/.htpasswd 
AuthGroupFile /dev/null 
AuthName Intern 
AuthType Basic 
Auth_MySQL off 
require valid-user

Im angegebenen Ordner ist dann die .htpasswd mit dem Inhalt
"Username:Username" (als Beispiel).

Klappt allerdings nicht, ich gebe meinen Benutzernamen und das Passwort ein und muss es wieder und wieder eingeben. :\

Irgendwie kann ich über mein FTP-Programm (AceFTP) nicht mehr auf die .htaccess und die .htpasswd zugreifen, ich sehe die nicht mal in dem Verzeichnis. Woran liegt das?

MfG Jimini


----------



## marky68 (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kann ich mit einem html-Dokument die Dateien aus einem Verzeichnis auflisten bzw erreichbar machen?*



			
				Jimini_Grillwurst am 29.06.2005 16:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Meine .htaccess:
> AuthUserFile http://home.arcor.de/jiminigrillwurst/Data/.htpasswd



muss /homepages/ji/jiminigrillwurst/Data/.htpasswd
heissen.
ausserdem muss es Usernameasswort sein.
(das das nur ein passwortschutz ist, ist dir bewusst?)


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kann ich mit einem html-Dokument die Dateien aus einem Verzeichnis auflisten bzw erreichbar machen?*



			
				marky68 am 29.06.2005 16:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Jimini_Grillwurst am 29.06.2005 16:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ach so, das mit dem Link war dann der Fehler.
Ja, sorry, natürlich hab ich da "Usernameasswort" drin.
Naja, dass es nur ein Passwortschutz ist, ist mir klar, oder ist das jetzt irre einfach zu umgehen?

MfG Jimini


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kann ich mit einem html-Dokument die Dateien aus einem Verzeichnis auflisten bzw erreichbar machen?*



			
				Jimini_Grillwurst am 29.06.2005 16:46 schrieb:
			
		

> marky68 am 29.06.2005 16:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habs jetzt nochmal probiert, aber Username und Passwort scheinen nicht angenommen zu werden.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kann ich mit einem html-Dokument die Dateien aus einem Verzeichnis auflisten bzw erreichbar machen?*

Aaaaah es funzt aus irgendeinem Grund o:

MfG Jimini


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kann ich mit einem html-Dokument die Dateien aus einem Verzeichnis auflisten bzw erreichbar machen?*



			
				Jimini_Grillwurst am 29.06.2005 16:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Aaaaah es funzt aus irgendeinem Grund o:
> 
> MfG Jimini



Naja, jetzt scheint ja alles so zu klappen, wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe, ein dickes DANKE an die Herren skicu und marky68!
Vielen Dank natürlich auch an die anderen, die sich hier bemüht haben.

Wie sicher ist diese Methode denn eigentlich?

MfG Jimini


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kann ich mit einem html-Dokument die Dateien aus einem Verzeichnis auflisten bzw erreichbar machen?*



			
				Jimini_Grillwurst am 29.06.2005 17:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Jimini_Grillwurst am 29.06.2005 16:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol, ich hab da was übersehen *g*
Es ist ja von mir gewollt, dass da niemand ohne Berechtigung stöbern kann - allerdings kann ich jetzt Dateien auch nur für die linken, die einen Usernamen und ein Passwort haben *g*
Lässt sich da noch was machen? *g*

MfG Jimini


----------



## marky68 (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kann ich mit einem html-Dokument die Dateien aus einem Verzeichnis auflisten bzw erreichbar machen?*



			
				Jimini_Grillwurst am 29.06.2005 17:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, jetzt scheint ja alles so zu klappen, wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe, ein dickes DANKE an die Herren skicu und marky68!
> Vielen Dank natürlich auch an die anderen, die sich hier bemüht haben.
> 
> Wie sicher ist diese Methode denn eigentlich?
> ...



hm? was hast du denn jetzt eigentlich gemacht? nur die verzeichnisse passwortgeschuetzt?

zur sicherheit: habe bis jetzt nichts ueber gravierende sicherheitsluecken gehoert, fuer den hausgebrauch sollte es also locker reichen.


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kann ich mit einem html-Dokument die Dateien aus einem Verzeichnis auflisten bzw erreichbar machen?*



			
				marky68 am 29.06.2005 17:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Jimini_Grillwurst am 29.06.2005 17:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hab die .htaccess und die .htpasswd ins Stammverzeichnis gelegt, kann jetzt allerdings ohne Berechtigung auf KEINE der Dateien auf dem Space zugreifen, egal in welchem Ordner sie sich befinden.

Da ich eh nichts superbrisantes auf meinem Arcor-Webspace habe (*g*), ist so was dann schon absolut ausreichend, ok.

MfG Jimini


----------



## marky68 (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kann ich mit einem html-Dokument die Dateien aus einem Verzeichnis auflisten bzw erreichbar machen?*



			
				Jimini_Grillwurst am 29.06.2005 17:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab die .htaccess und die .htpasswd ins Stammverzeichnis gelegt, kann jetzt allerdings ohne Berechtigung auf KEINE der Dateien auf dem Space zugreifen, egal in welchem Ordner sie sich befinden.



dann pack die .htaccess in den ordner, den du schuetzen willst.
aber ich dachte, du wolltest nur das indexing deaktivieren??


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kann ich mit einem html-Dokument die Dateien aus einem Verzeichnis auflisten bzw erreichbar machen?*



			
				marky68 am 29.06.2005 17:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Jimini_Grillwurst am 29.06.2005 17:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hm, mich überfordert sowas, wie man sieht *g*
Ja, ich wollte das Indexing (das ist ja das "Auflisten" der Dateien im Verzeichnis, oder?) deaktivieren, aber weiterhin soll jede Datei für jeden erreichbar sein.
Ich habe jetzt einen Ordner "Data", der geschützt ist, und einen anderen Ordner im Stammverzeichnis. Wenn man die URL des Webspace' aufruft, kommt man auf meine index.html, von der ein Link zum Verzeichnis "Data" führt. Ich werds dann wohl so machen, dass ich Dateien, die ich frei zur Verfügung stellen will, für den Moment in ein "öffentliches" Verzeichnis verschiebe, das also nicht geschützt ist.

Danke schonmal für deine Geduld *g*

MfG Jimini


----------



## skicu (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kann ich mit einem html-Dokument die Dateien aus einem Verzeichnis auflisten bzw erreichbar machen?*



			
				Jimini_Grillwurst am 29.06.2005 17:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Hm, mich überfordert sowas, wie man sieht *g*
> Ja, ich wollte das Indexing (das ist ja das "Auflisten" der Dateien im Verzeichnis, oder?) deaktivieren, aber weiterhin soll jede Datei für jeden erreichbar sein.
> Ich habe jetzt einen Ordner "Data", der geschützt ist, und einen anderen Ordner im Stammverzeichnis. Wenn man die URL des Webspace' aufruft, kommt man auf meine index.html, von der ein Link zum Verzeichnis "Data" führt. Ich werds dann wohl so machen, dass ich Dateien, die ich frei zur Verfügung stellen will, für den Moment in ein "öffentliches" Verzeichnis verschiebe, das also nicht geschützt ist.
> 
> ...


falls das indexing standardmäßig aktiviert ist, hättest du ja nur in die zu schützenden verzeichnisse eine leere index.html legen müssen, bzw., falls das indexing normal aus is, in die freizugebenden eine .htaccess mit dem + (siehe mein erster Post). Oder was hat daran nicht funktioniert?


----------



## marky68 (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kann ich mit einem html-Dokument die Dateien aus einem Verzeichnis auflisten bzw erreichbar machen?*



			
				skicu am 29.06.2005 18:10 schrieb:
			
		

> falls das indexing standardmäßig aktiviert ist, hättest du ja nur in die zu schützenden verzeichnisse eine leere index.html legen müssen, bzw., falls das indexing normal aus is, in die freizugebenden eine .htaccess mit dem + (siehe mein erster Post). Oder was hat daran nicht funktioniert?



so meine ich das auch.
und das skript packst du am besten in einen passwortgeschuetzten ordner.


----------



## soulsaver (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kann ich mit einem html-Dokument die Dateien aus einem Verzeichnis auflisten bzw erreichbar machen?*

@ marky: das script zus chrieben ist vielelicht kein großer Aufwand aber da arcor KEIN PHP unterstützt braucht er für das Script nen anderen Server/Anbieter und das erschwert das Ganze. Und zur Zeit hat Grillwurst ja noch nicht das was er eigentlich wollte, die Umsetzung deines Scripts wäre die richtige Lösung und kein htaccess nur dafür waren im die Umstände zu groß


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kann ich mit einem html-Dokument die Dateien aus einem Verzeichnis auflisten bzw erreichbar machen?*



			
				skicu am 29.06.2005 18:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Jimini_Grillwurst am 29.06.2005 17:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das Indexing ist standardmäßig aktiviert. Ich versuche es nochmal zu erklären:

- der Webspace ist standardmäßig für alle erreichbar, jeder kann auf alle Dateien zugreifen
- ich will, dass nicht jeder, sondern nur bestimmte Personen (ich z.B.) das Indexing nutzen kann, also z.B. zum einfachen und schnellen Linken von Dateien. Ich und bestimmte Benutzer sollen also alle Rechte haben
- Dateien, die direkt verlinkt werden, sollen für ALLE zugänglich sein - ALLE Dateien sollen für ALLE zugänglich sein, nur sollen sie nicht den Ordner durchsuchen können
- die Methode mit der .htaccess und der .htpasswd sperrt ja den Zugriff auf ALLES für JEDEN, der nicht über Zugangsdaten verfügt

MfG Jimini


----------



## skicu (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kann ich mit einem html-Dokument die Dateien aus einem Verzeichnis auflisten bzw erreichbar machen?*



			
				Jimini_Grillwurst am 29.06.2005 19:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Indexing ist standardmäßig aktiviert. Ich versuche es nochmal zu erklären:
> 
> - der Webspace ist standardmäßig für alle erreichbar, jeder kann auf alle Dateien zugreifen
> - ich will, dass nicht jeder, sondern nur bestimmte Personen (ich z.B.) das Indexing nutzen kann, also z.B. zum einfachen und schnellen Linken von Dateien. Ich und bestimmte Benutzer sollen also alle Rechte haben
> ...


einzige möglichkeit:
mit einem solchen php script ein listing erstellen, dann dieses script mit einer kleinen pw abfrage sichern. normales dir listing deaktivieren.


----------



## marky68 (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kann ich mit einem html-Dokument die Dateien aus einem Verzeichnis auflisten bzw erreichbar machen?*



			
				skicu am 29.06.2005 19:51 schrieb:
			
		

> einzige möglichkeit:
> mit einem solchen php script ein listing erstellen, dann dieses script mit einer kleinen pw abfrage sichern. normales dir listing deaktivieren.



also beispielsweise:
./data/ <-- oeffentliche dateien
./data/index.html <-- gegen directory listing
./skript/ <-- pw-geschuetzt
./skript/skript.php <-- listing-skript


----------



## checker1985m (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kann ich mit einem html-Dokument die Dateien aus einem Verzeichnis auflisten bzw erreichbar machen?*



			
				Jimini_Grillwurst am 29.06.2005 19:37 schrieb:
			
		

> skicu am 29.06.2005 18:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Also pack doch einfach in deine normale index.html nichts wichtiges rein. oder nur nen dummen text. dannach ne andere html datei. zB index2.html die füllst du mit den links und gibst den link von der index2.html an die anderen weiter.
so können nur leute außer denen den du das gestattest auf deine sachen zugreifen, wenn die den genauen pfad kennen.


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kann ich mit einem html-Dokument die Dateien aus einem Verzeichnis auflisten bzw erreichbar machen?*



			
				checker1985m am 29.06.2005 20:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Jimini_Grillwurst am 29.06.2005 19:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie ich schon ein paar mal gesagt hatte: wenn, dann will ich das automatisch, weil ich oft neue Dateien hochlade.

MfG Jimini


----------



## soulsaver (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kann ich mit einem html-Dokument die Dateien aus einem Verzeichnis auflisten bzw erreichbar machen?*

@ jimmy, das script von Marky und das Script eines Useres, dessen Name ich nicht kenne (ein paar Postings zurück) wär genau das richtige für dich ! DU müsstets nur dne Anbieter wechseln. Fakt ist dass du mit Arcor nicht weiter kommst als htaccess.

Bitte einigt euch doch mal: Entweder nimmt Jimmy anderen Webspace mit PHP support oder ihr scripter helft ihm ohne PHP auf sienem Arcor space zu helfen aber ihr redet aneinander vorbei und dass seit 40 Postings


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kann ich mit einem html-Dokument die Dateien aus einem Verzeichnis auflisten bzw erreichbar machen?*



			
				soulsaver am 29.06.2005 23:32 schrieb:
			
		

> @ jimmy, das script von Marky und das Script eines Useres, dessen Name ich nicht kenne (ein paar Postings zurück) wär genau das richtige für dich ! DU müsstets nur dne Anbieter wechseln. Fakt ist dass du mit Arcor nicht weiter kommst als htaccess.
> 
> Bitte einigt euch doch mal: Entweder nimmt Jimmy anderen Webspace mit PHP support oder ihr scripter helft ihm ohne PHP auf sienem Arcor space zu helfen aber ihr redet aneinander vorbei und dass seit 40 Postings



Empfehlt mir einen kostenlosen Anbieter, der das unterstützt *g*

MfG Jimini


----------



## forestspyer (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kann ich mit einem html-Dokument die Dateien aus einem Verzeichnis auflisten bzw erreichbar machen?*



			
				Jimini_Grillwurst am 29.06.2005 23:38 schrieb:
			
		

> soulsaver am 29.06.2005 23:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.kostenlos.de/templates/kat2_klassisch.html?katID=203&SID=0245fce5cc9218cf0e4e93b956d5b4d8&k=0&seite=0&sortierung=3


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kann ich mit einem html-Dokument die Dateien aus einem Verzeichnis auflisten bzw erreichbar machen?*



			
				forestspyer am 29.06.2005 23:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Jimini_Grillwurst am 29.06.2005 23:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok ich mach das morgen, unnüchtern sollte man sowas nicht unternehmen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## soulsaver (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kann ich mit einem html-Dokument die Dateien aus einem Verzeichnis auflisten bzw erreichbar machen?*

Was auch immer jemand empfiehlt -> http://www.funpic.de Unlimited Webspace + MySQL Database (MySQL Admin inclusive) + PHP Support .
Koscht nix !


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (28. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Kann ich mit einem html-Dokument die Dateien aus einem Verzeichnis auflisten bzw erreichbar machen?*

Und wie mache ich das auf einem eigenen HTTP-Server? *g*
Habe in der Config-Datei von Apache als .htaccess-Dateinamen "htaccess" (also ohne Punkte, ist unter Windows ja scheinbar nicht möglich) angegeben und in der steht jetzt folgendes:

AuthUserFile /_meine URL_/htpasswd
AuthGroupFile /dev/null 
AuthName Access required 
AuthType Basic 
Auth_MySQL off 
require valid-user

MfG Jimini


----------



## Dimebag (28. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Kann ich mit einem html-Dokument die Dateien aus einem Verzeichnis auflisten bzw erreichbar machen?*

nicht dass ich dir helfen könnte, aber komm online (messenger) du


----------



## spider_fx (28. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Kann ich mit einem html-Dokument die Dateien aus einem Verzeichnis auflisten bzw erreichbar machen?*



			
				ich98 am 27.06.2005 20:57 schrieb:
			
		

> du meinst, du hast z.B. eine Datei auf deinem Server und willst diese dann über die html Datei anzeigen lassen und downloadbar machen, richtig?
> 
> So: <a style="xyl" href="Datei">:ownload::</a>



wenn ich mich hier kurz reinhängen darf:
ich habe dieses problem, was genau meinst du aber mit style="xyl" ?
kann ich das einfach so übernehmen?

MfG spider_fx


----------



## marky68 (28. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Kann ich mit einem html-Dokument die Dateien aus einem Verzeichnis auflisten bzw erreichbar machen?*



			
				Jimini_Grillwurst am 28.12.2005 08:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Und wie mache ich das auf einem eigenen HTTP-Server? *g*
> Habe in der Config-Datei von Apache als .htaccess-Dateinamen "htaccess" (also ohne Punkte, ist unter Windows ja scheinbar nicht möglich) angegeben und in der steht jetzt folgendes:
> 
> AuthUserFile /_meine URL_/htpasswd
> ...



hallo,
ob das ganze funktioniert, wenn man die punkte vor .htaccess und .htpasswd weglaesst, weiss ich nicht, aber am einfachsten und schnellsten kannst du dateien ohne eigentlichen dateinamen (das ist ja .htaccess) mit gVim erstellen: ftp://ftp.vim.org/pub/vim/pc/gvim64.exe
so. als naechstes, wenn du den Apache unter windows laufen hast, dann hast du kein verzeichnis mit /.../ und auch kein /dev/null. eine beispiel .htaccess, die funktionieren muesste:

```
AuthUserFile C:\1234\asdf\.htpasswd
AuthName Password required
AuthType Basic
require valid-user
[b]oder:[/b]
require user asdf
```
(entweder jeder benutzer oder nur der benutzer asdf)
und die dazugehoerige .htpasswd:

```
asdf:yhSu2QRhDsRU.
1234:Ma92TNzexXJ3.
```
uebrigens, ein praktischer "htpasswd-password-encryptor": http://www.funpic.de/htaccess.php


----------

